# Nissan Juke Augmented Reality App Will Mess With Your Head [video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

So you think Facebook, Twitter and YouTube social network marketing is where it's at? Thought it was brilliant when your favorite company made an iPhone or Android app? Well go ahead and shove it all aside and make room for Total Immersion and their new (non cell phone) application to promote the Nissan Juke in the UK.

It's really difficult to express in words what this application does, but you simply download their program for PC or MAC, install it and turn on your webcam. From there, you shove the printed graphic on the back of the brochure to your webcam and watch it come to life.

And what does it exactly do? Well, it's much easier to view the video after the break, but by simply interacting with the back of your brochure, the application comes to life with a fancy Nissan Juke virtually overlaid. It's like interacting with something in front of you along with something that isn't. Does that make sense? We figured not, so just watch the video in awe.

More: *Nissan Juke Augmented Reality App Will Mess With Your Head [video]* on AutoGuide.com


----------

